# LM7805 & LM317 Orcad/Pspice Model?



## Juaquin

Does anyone know of / have an Orcad Capture (Pspice) model for the voltage regulators? I looked around google and a few of the manufacturer sites and couldn't find anything. Unfortunately I don't know enough about Pspice to model it myself, and although I could make it from components according to the schematic, that might take forever.


----------



## mypasswordis

Both should be in the standard opamp library.


----------



## NelsonVandal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mypasswordis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Both should be in the standard opamp library._

 

But they're not.

Lt spice model for an LM317 - Electronic Circuits Projects Diagrams Free 

 These models seem to work, LM317 and LM337. You have to register to download.


----------



## mypasswordis

Strange, I just checked my version and I have both.


----------



## applegd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mypasswordis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Both should be in the standard opamp library._

 

For ORCAD 16.2, in .../CAPTURE/LIBRUARY/PSPICE/OPAMP.OLB, it has Pspice models for LM317H, LM317K,LM317T, LM7805C.


----------



## Juaquin

Yeah I'm remote desktop-ing into the university's network to use Orcad so I doubt the libraries are complete or in the right place - this opamp library doesn't have the LM series. Thanks for the link Nelson, I'll try it out.


----------

